# Quick video on stamping grills



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Someone asked me to make a video on how I stamp grills, so here it is!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Ugh. Darned you tapatalk!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Sweet!

Thanks for sharing that


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice, simple yet professional results. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you!!!!
You my friend are a ROCK SUPERSTAR!!!


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

you the man joey!


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

If there are other things you would want to see, just let me know...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I would be interested in letters, two or three letters.


----------



## rmchevelle (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the video.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> I would be interested in letters, two or three letters.


I am not sure what you are asking?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I am not sure what you are asking?


Sorry, I meant embossing two letters or three. You know like "JL" or "PG" or your own initials to the grills.


I believe its possible more work will be involved, I would assume.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Sorry, I meant embossing two letters or three. You know like "JL" or "PG" or your own initials to the grills.
> 
> 
> I believe its possible more work will be involved, I would assume.


Oh, gotcha.. yeah.. It is just a matter of making more cutouts... You can really do any shapes you want. The biggest concern is trying to make too much relief, because the metal can tear...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, gotcha.. yeah.. It is just a matter of making more cutouts... You can really do any shapes you want. The biggest concern is trying to make too much relief, because the metal can tear...


Exactly, maybe just embossed about 3/16" any more and the metal would tear just as you stated.


Hopefully someone here has the guts to pull it off and show off their one of a kind grill.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Can someone post a different link to Joey video? My tapatalk does not like his 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Schizm said:


> Can someone post a different link to Joey video? My tapatalk does not like his
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOV6DFkR14o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOV6DFkR14o&feature=youtu.be


Ty. I noticed it was in quote text so I grabbed it and was about to add it to my request

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Great video thanks for sharing


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

That was a test piece, what grill material did you actually used for that project?


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

I used that method back in 2001 to implement a cold air intake on my CBR929 front fairing. I used aluminium for my template since I was working with 3/16" tolerance. But it is amazing how similar our minds works when we need to achieve something.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I used some OEM looking mesh. That was the grill for the last Volvo project we did. It was a faux center channel grill that went at the top of the shroud I built to cover the HVAC display.




Victor_inox said:


> That was a test piece, what grill material did you actually used for that project?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

evo9 said:


> I used that method back in 2001 to implement a cold air intake on my CBR929 front fairing. I used aluminium for my template since I was working with 3/16" tolerance. But it is amazing how similar our minds works when we need to achieve something.


I was thinking about pressing grills when I made the video. I think the first one I made was in 1994. It was a grill for an MB Quart 8" midbass in the door of my buddies Probe GT. We rebuilt the door and made a grill. It is funny back then it seemed crazy to take the time to build the pieces to make the jig, and now it is no big deal at all.. lol


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Do you keep all the different jigs then? Would seem handy on some of the more basic small shapes

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh yeah! For sure.. I keep a mental inventory of what I have and always try and work in an existing grill into something I am building..






Schizm said:


> Do you keep all the different jigs then? Would seem handy on some of the more basic small shapes
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you for sharing Joey. I have a press at work. Time to experiment.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh man. Glad i saw this in the feed to remind me.

Been looking at air jacks. The 12 ton bottle jacks are as much as the 22 ton heavy duty ones on amazon but i could invert the bottle jack! Lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I wouldn't use an air jack, but that's just me.. Sometimes it takes some finesse to not start crushing the MDF..


----------



## eric3514 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you Joey, really helpful video!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Before I had a press available, a decent bench vise would usually do the trick for softer/finer mesh grills that aren't too big, like the one you showed in the video. Or even a "dead-blow" hammer or sledge hammer has worked when away from the shop/garage, LOL.

I've also seen people place the jig under their vehicle tire and just drive over the jig, LOL. Use whatcha got I guess, LOL. 

Nice video, Joey! Let's see more "master tips"!


----------



## rdr140 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info A+


----------

